# New Puppy! So excited



## luna2013 (Aug 31, 2013)

We have just put our deposit down on our gorgeous baby Luna, she is just 3 weeks old at the moment and we will collect her from breeder on 8th October (a lifetime away but we have a holiday booked so they have kindly agreed to keep her a little longer).

I just wondered what kind of things you would all say are the most important to have in and ready for her homecoming, and also what food do you recommend? I was told Bakers Puppy but have since read that its full of e numbers?

Kirsty


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

How exciting! Congratulations. You will have to keep her on whatever the breeder feeds her at first, then make a gradule change if you want. Alot of cockapoos on here like mine are fussy so can be hit and miss. If you look through some of the old feeding threads you will get some good tips. You will need a bedding, bowls etc, are you going to crate her? You can never have enough toys, well they can't, it can get annoying when you can't help but trip over them, a toy box is a really good idea, they love routing through. Can't wait for photos of Luna, roll on October, make sure you have a great holiday, because you will need plenty of energy for your new baby


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

That's great!
We've had our boys nearly a month now and the most important thing we've needed aside from food / toys / bedding has been floor cleaner for accidents - there's a hard floor and carpet version which soak up fluids so there isn't a smell left behind for them to think its the place to go!
With food, we swapped ours overnight to Barking Heads and they immediately start to have better tummies with no I'll effects.


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Ps. ,are sure you've got plenty for them to chew too! We like the kings that can be filled with treats and also stag antlers which last a good while.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

My two must haves are the puppy loo and a crate. I appreciate not everyone likes the idea of a crate but the pup knows its it's safe place and you can be confident also that they're safe if your not around.
The loo is new for me but I've found it absolutely fantastic...it's fairly near to my back door so I open the door, Fergus runs out and straight to it...he's almost trained himself...an absolute godsend. So if you can I'd certainly suggest you make one.... If you keep the flags you can always swap it back later or keep it to prevent your lawn being used for toileting x


----------



## Carly20 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for all this information as i am bringing a puppy home on the 28th september


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

KAREN I showed mu husband your dogs' s outdoor toileting area and he promised to make me one for Summer too, well we still have 6.5 weeks before we can collect her, so plenty of time to get everything ready


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Karen that photo is funny, I can hardly tell which end is which, just one big ball of fluff!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love that photo! Gosh he's a little fluff bunny!


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

That loo is so awesome. That is so exciting Kirsty, congrats in advance. You can continue what the breeder is feeding to her. Crate as her comfort zone, good place or yard to exercise and chew toys and bones can help her settle down easier.


----------



## luna2013 (Aug 31, 2013)

*Luna*

Piccys of little Luna 
Going to visit her again tomorrow evening.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

Beautiful. The waiting is hard...


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh how cute!! Luna is gorgeous no wonder you are excited! What food is the breeder going to be weaning the puppies on? Bakers isn't a great puppy food and is definitely full of colours but if you ask the breeder what food she will be using then maby stick with that one or if you hear of one you would prefer just gradually decrease the food she is on and increase the new food of your choice.There are so many to choose from,2 that I have used are burns and royal canin xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Luna is beautiful. Looking forward to hearing more about her. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luna2013 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you so much for such an exhaustive list! I have now purchased a crate with divider, bed and bowls from ebay and will be shopping tomorrow for blankets and bits


----------



## Carly20 (Sep 4, 2013)

When do you get puppy?
xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Luna is adorable she has the perfect little face! Bet you can't wait til September 28th!


----------



## luna2013 (Aug 31, 2013)

dio-ren - we have even longer to wait  as we are on holiday until 5th October so we will collect Luna on 7th October when she will have already had her 2nd jabs too. Very excited


----------

